# NOL Hotels



## Rail Freak (Nov 1, 2008)

The Crescent arrives in NOL @ 7:33 pm. Any suggestions on hotel/motel that would be reasonable & in a fairly safe area? I would probably fly back to Tampa the next day. Trying to take advantage of Fall Promo!

Thanx


----------



## AlanB (Nov 1, 2008)

You could start with Kevin's (aka. SuperlinerDiner) list, found here.


----------

